# Inbetween machine



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I currently own a K-400 and a K-1500 for drain cleaning. It has become a serious inconvenience to use the K-1500 indoors on many of the drain calls I have had to do. Most recently a drain at my local hospital. 

At the one shop where I spent most of my plumbing career we used a K-1500 for big main lines, and the K-3800 for all other drains, since multiple drums and cables sizes are easy to carry and change out. 

I'm certain that Redwood at the least has mentioned using a K-3800, and maybe some others. Having experience with it, I know the machine very well, and would love to have at least 3 different drums with different cables the largest being the C-46 for up to 4" drains. 

What do you use, or what would you use? Keeping in mind I do not have a regular helper, or don't intend to have two guys do drain cleaning on a regular basis, even if I grow to having several techs.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Seweratz talks highly of the eel model n with 5/8 sectional cable. I am in the same boat as you. I decided to get the k-40 for tubs and sinks where my 400 blows. I also have a k 60 for some situations. I cannot decide on the 3800 or the N. It will probably be next year for me.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

K50....best inside machine there is.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> K50....best inside machine there is.


Is it because of the drum attachment?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't think so but I just don't use the drum even though I have both on the van. I like the 5/8 cable and instant stop/start of the sectional. The 5/8 goes through anything and there's even a stiffer 5/8 for soft stoppages...perfect for 3" toilet clogs. 

I used to have a k3800 but ended up selling it. The k50 is much better imo.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> I don't think so but I just don't use the drum even though I have both on the van. I like the 5/8 cable and instant stop/start of the sectional. The 5/8 goes through anything and there's even a stiffer 5/8 for soft stoppages...perfect for 3" toilet clogs.
> 
> I used to have a k3800 but ended up selling it. The k50 is much better imo.


Why not just use the K60 instead?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

It's to big for 2" and under. It can be used effectively for it but the K50 works better for that application.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I want a machine that is easy to set up, and easy to run so that when I go inside a home, or business there is little area to cover, and I'm not dealing with sections. 

Personally I love the fact that the K-400 is easy to use and deal with. Its just not powerful enough to clear anything beyond 2 " and longer than 70' effectively. 

A machine like the K-3800 offers a whole slew of options for 4" down to 3/4" condensate lines. 

Gonna check on the K-50 see what its all about.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> It's to big for 2" and under. It can be used effectively for it but the K50 works better for that application.


We use the K60 on 1-1/2" and 2" regularly. It adjusts to run 7/8" or 5/8" cable.

We have 150' of 7/8" and 75' of 5/8" on the trucks.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> We use the K60 on 1-1/2" and 2" regularly. It adjusts to run 7/8" or 5/8" cable.
> 
> We have 150' of 7/8" and 75' of 5/8" on the trucks.


Is the set up time and effort similar to K-1500?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Indie said:


> Is the set up time and effort similar to K-1500?


Much easier. Much Lighter. Much smaller. More versatile.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Don't let these guys fool you, get a drum machine and sit on a bucket with minimal prep & mess.

If you're looking at doing 3" - 4" lines under 100' get a Spartan 300 with .55 cable. The drum holds 107'.

Your 1500 will handle the tough 4" lines, lines over 100' and lines 6" & larger.


The 3800 & Spartan 100 are sink machines.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

IMHO sectionals are much easier to use and can be cleaner. I typically operate on a 4x6 dropcloth and have little to no mess to clean up. I have a piece of 2" with a gymcap on it that I slide the cable in that is hanging out of the machine and that eliminates the cable flopping everywhere.
For big line it's hard to beat an electric eel model c with 1.25" cable.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> *IMHO sectionals are much easier to use and can be cleaner.* I typically operate on a 4x6 dropcloth and have little to no mess to clean up. I have a piece of 2" with a gymcap on it that I slide the cable in that is hanging out of the machine and that eliminates the cable flopping everywhere.
> For big line it's hard to beat an electric eel model c with 1.25" cable.




Not too sure about that my back hurts every time I use my Model C or drill & Eel cable from bending over hooking/unhooking cables and more trips to the van/up & down stairs. It most certainly is more of a mess than my 300 drum.

The Spartan 300 is and excellent "between" machine as it gets most 3" - 4" lines and most of the time only leaves a few drops on the floor. It weighs only 170lbs loaded with 107' of .55 cable and can easily be loaded onto a vehicle with the optional 3rd wheel.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> Not too sure about that my back hurts every time I use my Model C or drill & Eel cable from bending over hooking/unhooking cables and more trips to the van/up & down stairs. It most certainly is more of a mess than my 300 drum.
> 
> The Spartan 300 is and excellent "between" machine as it gets most 3" - 4" lines and most of the time only leaves a few drops on the floor. It weighs only 170lbs loaded with 107' of .55 cable and can easily be loaded onto a vehicle with the optional 3rd wheel.


The Spartan 300 is a good all around machine. You can get adapters to run the Spartan 100 drums on it. So now you can carry a mainline drum (5/8" or mag.55 cable) A sink line drum for 2" to 4" lines no roots(1/2" cable) a drum for the 1 1/2" and 2" lines (13/32" cable) and a drum for the bath tub, lav sink, and laundry sink (1/4" cable)


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Indie just get a k 50 with a-17 adapter. This along with the k 400 you have will make a very nice complete set up. With the k 50 you can use only one machine to clear different lines at the same location.

Example. Kitchen and lavatory are both clogged.

K -50 with 5/8 cable for the kitchen. Take the k 50 with the a 17 adapter with 5/16 cable in it. run lavatory. Collect check. No switching drums or machines


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

affordabledrain said:


> Indie just get a k 50 with a-17 adapter. This along with the k 400 you have will make a very nice complete set up. With the k 50 you can use only one machine to clear different lines at the same location.
> 
> Example. Kitchen and lavatory are both clogged.
> 
> K -50 with 5/8 cable for the kitchen. Take the k 50 with the a 17 adapter with 5/16 cable in it. run lavatory. Collect check. No switching drums or machines





He already has a sink machine and I'm sure he doesn't want to deal with the mess & hassle this thing will create.

This thing is going to clear 3" & 4" lines on a regular basis ???


PLEASE.............. :blink:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> He already has a sink machine and I'm sure he doesn't want to deal with the mess & hassle this thing will create.
> 
> This thing is going to clear 3" & 4" lines on a regular basis ???
> 
> ...



The intention is to have a machine that is quick and easy to set up inside a house or building, when things are tight, and I don't have to run over 100'. 

I plan on letting the K-400 collect dust and get the K-3800 with 3 drums so that I can clean tub, lav, sink and short main line runs. 

From the looks of the K-50 I'm still laying out tarps, making multiple trips in, and having to watch for a mess, and possible damage. Same goes for K-60. 

Not sure about spartan, as I've not used one. Is there a Spartan that offers quick drum change out?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I use my Eel Model N to clear, tubs, showers, utility sinks, Lav sinks, kitchen sink lines and most soft stoppages in 3 and 4" lines. All with one drum and one cable their 5/8" sectional.

Now there is a slight learning curve with this cable, but if you screw up you only messed up one 5' section instead of a whole 50' or 75' section.


----------



## brian phillips (Jun 27, 2012)

Rigid k60 with 150ft of 7/8 cable and 100 ft of 5/8 cable. I have used it under sinks, from the vent on roof,through the clean outs. Great power and I keep machine and both sets of cables on the truck at all times.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Indie said:


> The intention is to have a machine that is quick and easy to set up inside a house or building, when things are tight, and I don't have to run over 100'.
> 
> I plan on letting the K-400 collect dust and get the K-3800 with 3 drums so that I can clean tub, lav, sink and short main line runs.
> 
> ...


Yeah the 100. The K 50 is easy to use and set up I will send u pics of the easy way to work with the k 50


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Indie said:


> The intention is to have a machine that is quick and easy to set up inside a house or building, when things are tight, and I don't have to run over 100'.
> 
> I plan on letting the K-400 collect dust and get the K-3800 with 3 drums so that I can clean tub, lav, sink and short main line runs.
> 
> ...




Yes, both the 100 & 300.

The 100 & 3800 are under powered for main lines.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I use the Electric Eel Model N inside the home. I've even cleared a few mainline jobs with it too when I didn't have any other options, but you better make sure you know what your doing, or it can go south on you real quick. I use the 5/8" sectional cable in my Model N drum. It holds 75' of cable and will do everything inside a home. I use Model CT, K40, or supervee inside only when I want to save my back and I know it is going to be a hair clod or something easy.

http://www.electriceel.com/modeln.htm


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

brian phillips said:


> Rigid k60 with 150ft of 7/8 cable and 100 ft of 5/8 cable....


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> I use my Eel Model N to clear, tubs, showers, utility sinks, Lav sinks, kitchen sink lines and most soft stoppages in 3 and 4" lines. All with one drum and one cable their 5/8" sectional.
> 
> Now there is a slight learning curve with this cable, but if you screw up you only messed up one 5' section instead of a whole 50' or 75' section.


The model N is a great machine we have one too :thumbup:


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

Indie said:


> Not sure about spartan, as I've not used one. Is there a Spartan that offers quick drum change out?


I have a spartan 300 w/ 100 feet of .55 cable that I use for most residential stuff. Sure there's times when a bigger machine would be nice, but I also carry a cart jet w/ me, and if need be i'll go out w/ the trailer jet if its too big.

I put everything in a 5x10' trailer, so space is tight. I carry a 100 drum w/ the adaptor that I can put on my 300 motor. I can go from set up on the 300 to set up w/ the 100 in 5 minutes, and vice versa.

There have been times where it woulda been nice to get something bigger in the line than my .55 cable, but not very often on residential


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

BuckeyeBowhunte said:


> I have a spartan 300 w/ 100 feet of .55 cable that I use for most residential stuff. Sure there's times when a bigger machine would be nice, but I also carry a cart jet w/ me, and if need be i'll go out w/ the trailer jet if its too big.
> 
> I put everything in a 5x10' trailer, so space is tight. I carry a 100 drum w/ the adaptor that I can put on my 300 motor. I can go from set up on the 300 to set up w/ the 100 in 5 minutes, and vice versa.
> 
> There have been times where it woulda been nice to get something bigger in the line than my .55 cable, but not very often on residential


How do you keep everything from being thrown around?


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

mytana m661 with small(3/8) cable and 1/2(reel) inch worked for close to 30 yrs for me on small in between situtations


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I am with john 

I like the k50 and use that for 2 inch stacks k38 for tub drains and through lavatory drains and drain arms, washing machines. My heads go from 5/8 up to 2 ½ inches, K60 I use 3 inch and up stacks or through cleanouts with heads from 7/8 to 3 ½ cutter. Larger lines get the hydro jet.


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> How do you keep everything from being thrown around?


lots o tarp straps and ratchet straps. I don't have to carry as much as a plumber would due to the fact that I'm drains only, but tarp straps are a man's best friend.


----------



## smitty123 (Dec 25, 2010)

tungsten plumb said:


> The model N is a great machine we have one too :thumbup:


Me too, and don't forget it is the only drum/sectional that will go through an
1 1/4" 90 that I found. If a 5' section ever gets kinked, you just change that piece. Can't do that with a traditional drum type machine. 
You can also buy a cart to make things easier to wheel the model N around.


----------

